# What type of bender are you? (avatar last airbender style)



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

Just made this in the personality tests section and realized a poll would be more fun....whoops

Anyway, what bender would you be? I'd probably be a water bender, both off of physical traits (blue eyes, brown hair) and personality (easy going but also uptight, go with the flow).

YOU?!


----------



## ladybugnat (Dec 12, 2012)

Imma Airbender! *woosh woosh* And an Enfp, just like Aangie! But seriously I'm so much airbender but I don't shave my head because that would be very weird and I don't own much orange... But I like little or loose clothing. I love Sokka but Katara is flat out annoying to me.

I want a sky bison.


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

ladybugnat said:


> I want a sky bison.


Who _doesn't_​ want a sky bison, honestly


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

EARTH BENDERRRRR!!!!!!!!1!!1!
Like for 100% realz
Earth Kingdom 4evr <3


----------



## ladybugnat (Dec 12, 2012)

pizzapie:3392435 said:


> ladybugnat said:
> 
> 
> > I want a sky bison.
> ...


Pfft nobody.



Eh probably not Toph...


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

ladybugnat said:


> Pfft nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh probably not Toph...


Good point...but I mean hey, I want one, you want one, that's basically everyone


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

Airbender for sure.  I've always been drawn to the air element for some reason (when dark element isn't an option), and I pretty much made my mind up as soon as I started watching the show that I'd be with air. xD Not to mention 'air/wind' element is a typical Aquarius thing, so *shrug*.


----------



## ladybugnat (Dec 12, 2012)

pizzapie:3393376 said:


> ladybugnat said:
> 
> 
> > Pfft nobody.
> ...


Yep. Basically. ;D


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

I guess earth bending is awesome. (Fire is flashier, but earth is more reliable and I see more uses)

And if this isn't available, I'd like to be this bender:


* *


----------



## ladybugnat (Dec 12, 2012)

Herp:3393514 said:


> I guess earth bending is awesome. (Fire is flashier, but earth is more reliable and I see more uses)
> 
> And if this isn't available, I'd like to be this bender:
> 
> ...


"Hey baby, wanna kill all humans?" 
Hahaha!


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Fire bending.

Always seem to be drawn to fire more than the others~ like a moth to a flame, you could say.
*nodnod*


----------

